# عجينه السوفت



## ferioon (15 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخوانى فى الله لقد وجدت الكثير منكم فى مركبات كثيره تستخدمون عجينه السوفت 
عجينه السوفت 
- انيونيك
- كاتيونيك
وهى تستخدم فى مجال صناعه الاقمشه بتوسع
حيث ان السوفت هو عباره عن منعم للاقمشه
وتباع بشكلين اما عجينه وهى عجينه بيضاء تميل للصفره 
واما قشور وتباع على شكل شكاير الشيكاره 25 كجم
-الانيونيك تعطى لمعه وتنعم بمصاحبه السيليكون وتستخدم مع الاقطان
الكاتيونيك تعطى نوع من الطفى على اللون( الطفى ) اى يكون اللون باهت بمصاحبه السيليكون وتستخدم مع الاقمشه البوليئستر او المخلوطه
ولذلك فان السوفت فى مجال الاقمشه يستخدم بتوسع وبالتالى يحتاجوه قشور 
اما فى مجال المنظفات فتكفى عجينه السوفت لانها تباع بالكيلو
ملحوظه : احسن انواع السوفت قشور (الالمانى - التركى) لانك تقدر تدوبهم على البارد 
اما السوفت المصرى لازم يذوب فى ماء ساخن لانك لو حاولت تدوبه فى مايه بارده هيديك رواااااااسب 
وارجو لو فيه اى اضافه يا ريت تساعدونى وتضيفوها فى مجال المواد المساعده للصباغه 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## عسل2 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب العجينة دى ملهاش اسم تانى


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (30 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (29 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

جميل المنعم بيخلى الملابس ملمسها مريح


----------



## haithmhassan (11 فبراير 2015)

اللي عايز يجرب عجين سوفت موجود عندي وعينات من انتاجي وكمان سائل تحياتي


----------

